# Summer Carpet Onroad - MRCR - michianarc.com - Mishawaka, Indiana



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Gauging Interest:
I've had a couple people ask if we would run some sort of summer on-road program. So I'm thinking:
once a month:
$10.00 per class:
Friday Nights:
2-heats and a main
racing at 7:30-8pm, run on the hour...done by 11pm.

Any thoughts, suggestions? Times/day? Anything?


There is also a posting about the same on our FB page.
https://www.facebook.com/michianarc


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok, so we have our i's crossed and t's dotted.
We're gonna run once a month on Fridays starting the 25th of April. I was going to try and start next week, but it wasn't in the cards.

This will be an ON-ROAD program only. The doors will be open by 5:30 and racing sometime at 8pm.

I will post the rest of the summer dates as I get them setup.

See you'all in the near future.
Aaron


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

This coming Friday, May 30th. Let's do it again!
Doors open by 5:30. Racing at 8pm.

Come and get ya some carpet fuzzzz!


----------

